# error installing doxygen



## best (Aug 19, 2009)

this message shown when installing doxygen in freebsd.

```
configure: error: ./configure failed for libltdl
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to dinoex@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/graphics/graphviz/work/graphviz-2.24.0/config.log" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/graphviz.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/graphviz.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/doxygen.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/doxygen.
```

am i missing something? need help.!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 19, 2009)

Read /usr/ports/UPDATING, see the libtool/libltdl comment.


----------

